# AMD Readies Two More FX Series Processors



## btarunr (Mar 20, 2012)

AMD launched as many as five new FX Series processor models over the course of Q1, 2012. We're hearing from DonanimHaber that two more budget models are en route for Q2, 2012, likely April. These include the quad-core FX-4130, and six-core FX-6130. The FX-4130 features a nominal clock speed of 3.80 GHz, with a tiny Turbo Core boost, that takes it to 3.90 GHz. Interestingly, while the total L2 cache of this chip is 4 MB (2 MB per module), its L3 cache is halved to 4 MB, even as other SKUs such as the FX-4100 have full 8 MB L3 cache. The FX-6130, on the other hand, has a nominal clock speed of 3.60 GHz, with 3.90 GHz Turbo Core speed. Thankfully, AMD didn't tinker with the L3 cache, and users get all 8 MB of it. Both chips have rated TDP of 125W. Pricing is not revealed.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## NHKS (Mar 20, 2012)

TDP of 125W for the 4-core versions!.. thats a bit high.. 
i7-3820 is the only intel 4-core @ 130W TDP.. 

i feel they are inferior to phenom II X4.. but i guess the FX-41xx cpus offer good performance/price ratios, no?


----------



## robal (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for heads-up.
I'm skipping this though...   Waiting for Vishera.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 20, 2012)

These seem pointless, as far behind as AMD already is in terms of performance.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

They don't know what to do.
They are in deep trouble,i would not want to be in Rory Reads shoes right now.


----------



## dieterd (Mar 20, 2012)

they can not increase preformance - that is understandable, but they can increase preformance/price at least to the phenom II level! that would make some sence of those worthless chips


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 20, 2012)

dieterd said:


> they can not increase preformance - that is understandable, but they can increase preformance/price at least to the phenom II level! that would make some sence of those worthless chips



Why not simply reduce the price of their octo cores, or perhaps release a chipset for dual CPU's intended for using 2 of these lower end chips, something to generate interest, because as of now these are beyond pointless.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

dieterd said:


> they can not increase preformance - that is understandable, but they can increase preformance/price at least to the phenom II level! that would make some sence of those worthless chips



Things look very bad my friend.
An intel notebook recently released beats the fx-8150 at cinebench.
That means bye bye to trinity as well.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

dieterd said:


> they can not increase preformance - that is understandable, but they can increase preformance/price at least to the phenom II level! that would make some sence of those worthless chips



You trying to start a flame war?


----------



## faramir (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> You trying to start a flame war?



By pointing out a fact ?


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

faramir said:


> By pointing out a fact ?



You didn't sit in AMD's board meetings with the stakeholders. Only AMD knows their motives. So its not fact its assumption.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Things look very bad my friend.
> An intel notebook recently released beats the fx-8150 at cinebench.
> That means bye bye to trinity as well.



Well trinity utilizes piledriver, which is supposed to have 10-15% higher IPC and 20% higher clocks compared to bulldozer... not to mention that it isn't sounding like it can be VLIW4 on the GPU side given the most recent rumor of 384 units on die.. which is exactly 75% of the 7750's units, the same exact stock clock, and with DDR3-2133 dual channel, the memory bandwidth is just about the same.   Which would mean that a hybrid X-fire solution would be almost perfect there, as the only hybrid x-fire card for VLIW4 could only be a 69xx series card.  Also as an issue there is the lower number of shader units compared to the vliw5 cards despite the claimed 30-50% higher GPU performance reported by AMD, though GCN might be capable of it. 
Oh and the IPC will be more or less the same as  a core2' IPC, and the A10 comes clocked at 4ghz stock with an unlocked multiplier.  

Trinity doesn't look so bad for a mainstream line of chips.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

There is no flame war here,it is a fact.
Nvidia is releasing a faster graphics cards,trinity is at risk,the investors that purchased Sea Micro are starting to wonder.
What more do you need?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> You didn't sit in AMD's board meetings with the stakeholders. Only AMD knows their motives. So its not fact its assumption.



QQ, one can easily see the truth by examining the past, I guess you just don't want to hear it.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> There is no flame war here,it is a fact.
> Nvidia is releasing a faster graphics cards,trinity is at risk,the investors that purchased Sea Micro are starting to wonder.
> What more do you need?



Nvidia is apparently releasing faster GPUs.  There are no official cards out yet, and we've only seen hints at the top-end card wich accounts for maybe 5-10% at most of discrete GPU sales being faster.  
Trinity being at risk is only if it gets delayed exceptionally.  Piledriver is looking to almost be what bulldozer should have been had AMD fanboys had their way, sadly a year late, but at least competitive with much better IGP again.

with homogenous cores being in the 2014 on schedule for AMD the sea micro deal may be important.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> There is no flame war here,it is a fact.



You have no intention of starting a flame war, but I'm just pointing out that overtly negative comments fuel flame wars. 




AvonX said:


> Nvidia is releasing a faster graphics cards,trinity is at risk,the investors that purchased Sea Micro are starting to wonder.
> What more do you need?



But it's still based on assumption. Only AMD key shareholders know AMD's operational strategy. If we knew a company's true motives we'd have significant stock & shares and would be sitting under the sun as millionaires.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Well i really hope that everything goes well.
It just seams to me that they are confused and they don't know what they are doing and running to release stuff that make no sense.
That is how i see it..If i am wrong only time will tell.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Well i really hope that everything goes well.
> It just seams to me that they are confused and they don't know what they are doing and running to release stuff that make no sense.
> That is how i see it..If i am wrong only time will tell.



Personally I think you are right but in a wrong way - you are seeing it from a customers point of view not a business.

But from a business perspective they are doing the right thing because in the performance CPU market the Piledriver is in Q3 (date keeps changing) according to the last roadmap I saw. So they need to continue to generate revenue between now and then. Bulldozer is selling really well despite disappointing performance, so they are supplying our demand. They won't supply Piledriver until we stop wanting Bulldozer!

Also it probably cost hundreds of millions of dollars for R&D and to buy automated machines to manufacturer and package Bulldozer in vast quantities so I'm sure they want to continue making Bulldozer and recoup those costs whether you like it or not.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Considering Phenom II is being Axed and remnant supplies are going fast due to being a overall better chip. Bulldozer reminds me of Prescott.

They have to keep business goin, considering they are tooling around with Piledriver and Trinity, If trinity is proving to be 30% faster than Llano that might transfer to Piledriver too.

Until Piledriver lands Im not building anything, I also Left my bros machine at a certain capability- basically when the final AM3+ CPU drops that is the fastest and still supports the 970A Chipset will go into that along with the Max Ram at 2133MHz which should be 32GB for that board. Id Also love to see a Dual Processor Format too


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

What is with their naming scheme??:shadedshu

I picked up an FX-6200, great chip BTW, and they are bringing out an FX-6130??? 

Current/announced models:

FX-4100, 4130, 4170,....
FX-6100, 6130, *6200* ,...
FX-8120, 8150,...

Wouldn't it have made more sense calling the 6200 a 6150 or 6170?

or am I missing something...


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> FX-4100, 4130, 4170,....
> FX-6100, 6130, *6200* ,...
> FX-8120, 8150,...



B3 stepping, so it's a newer revision. Probably fixes glitches, tiny improvement to performance and better overclock overheads. TDP increased to 125W because of increased default and turbo clock frequencies, thus heat.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> B3 stepping, so it's a newer revision. Probably fixes glitches, tiny improvement to performance and better overclock overheads.



Nope same stepping (B2)... checked before I bought it. I believe that the new stepping/Piledriver chips will be x*3*xx part #'s

I always seem to get an oddball


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

I am not sure just what AMD is trying to do. There already have a lot of Chips to chose from why are they adding even MORE Chips to the FX line? It seems a bit confusing to say the least.


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> You trying to start a flame war?





Dent1 said:


> You didn't sit in AMD's board meetings with the stakeholders. Only AMD knows their motives. So its not fact its assumption.





Dent1 said:


> You have no intention of starting a flame war, but I'm just pointing out that overtly negative comments fuel flame wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you just troll all the AMD threads looking for  some one to say some thing bad about AMD? 
Do you sit on the board of Shareholders? Or work for AMD? I am starting to wonder about you.

AMD is putting out way to many chips flooding the market with useless chips when they have lots of them on the market now. Going back and forth, Up and down with there Numbers scheme. They now have the FX6200 out and just look at the chart! It is totally confusing at best! 
I think this is just a way to flood the CPU market and make as much cash as they can off the Bulldozer till they can get the Piledriver out. But makes one wonder.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

ya know what why dont you both chill out, no reason to instigate anything here.


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya know what why dont you both chill out, no reason to instigate anything here.



Why ME? i asked valuable question's here. 
Is AMD flooding the market or what? A flooded market is not such a good thing. we start to get lost in all the babble!

FX-4100, 4130, 4170,....
FX-6100, 6130, 6200 ,...
FX-8120, 8150,...


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 20, 2012)

Directed to the thread title... Why?


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering Phenom II is being Axed and remnant supplies are going fast due to being a overall better chip. Bulldozer reminds me of Prescott.
> 
> They have to keep business goin, considering they are tooling around with Piledriver and Trinity, If trinity is proving to be 30% faster than Llano that might transfer to Piledriver too.
> 
> Until Piledriver lands Im not building anything, I also Left my bros machine at a certain capability- basically when the final AM3+ CPU drops that is the fastest and still supports the 970A Chipset will go into that along with the Max Ram at 2133MHz which should be 32GB for that board. Id Also love to see a Dual Processor Format too



I wouldn't hold my breath for piledriver.
I don't see it to make a huge improvement.
The high end chip will probably be based on today's opteron release. 3200 series.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath for piledriver.
> I don't see it to make a huge improvement.
> The high end chip will probably be based on today's opteron release. 3200 series.



erm we can only wait and see, Piledriver probably will be the one I go with after AMD got feedback on how bulldozer performs on todays stuff, ya it might perform well in tomorrows but its just like how Hyperthreading took so long to be properly utilized. Win XP and Win Vista didnt do so well, Win 7 does. Im sure AMD learned from the mistake of the initial bulldozer to improve on Piledriver and go from there


----------



## Inceptor (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> I am not sure just what AMD is trying to do. There already have a lot of Chips to chose from why are they adding even MORE Chips to the FX line? It seems a bit confusing to say the least.



Phenom II and non-Llano Athlon II are EOL.  They have to fill-out their processor line, to provide choice to their customers;  don't forget, people who overclock are a small portion of the market.



AvonX said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath for piledriver.
> I don't see it to make a huge improvement.
> The high end chip will probably be based on today's opteron release. 3200 series.



There won't be a 'huge improvement' if you mean suddenly attaining Sandy Bridge IPC.
But, I think it's likely that there will be at least a 10-15% bump (which puts stock IPC at first gen core i7 levels), and _possibly_ 20-30% performance increase when you factor in higher stock clocks and higher memory bandwidth.
That's not great when compared to Ivy Bridge and Haswell, but it is when compared to K10.  And there is plenty of room for more optimization.  It'll be interesting to see how things develop.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX, 

Did I do something wrong and offend you? Apparently Mr Trickson seems to think that I offended you. I can only apologise deeply if I offended you.




trickson said:


> I think this is just a way to flood the CPU market and make as much cash as they can off the Bulldozer till they can get the Piledriver out. But makes one wonder.



But that is exactly what I said. Did you not READ my post. Stop rewording my post and making it seem like you said it first.



Dent1 said:


> the Piledriver is in Q3 (date keeps changing) according to the last roadmap I saw. So they need to continue to generate revenue between now and then.


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> AvonX,
> 
> Did I do something wrong and offend you? Apparently Mr Trickson seems to think that I offended you. I can only apologise deeply if I offended you.



I just want to know why you come on talking flame war. Every time some one mentions some thing about AMD. 

To me this is very pointless for AMD to flood the market with more FX chips. Look at it like this. Most of the time when you have a new release of a CPU (OR at least from Intel's side) there is some inherent gain from the "NEW LINE" or even a New release. SO where is the "Gain" It is like all AMD is doing now is whipping a dead horse trying to make it stand! I just do not get it is all. Why not stick with the stuff you have now and then when you release some thing make it better than the last thing you had out? I mean come on! This is purely a flood the market type thing! Pump up the speed and push them out FAST! The stockholders want this? Really? I would sell every bit of stock if this is the best they got to offer! 

See I am sure you will find my comment as a FLAME war starter! When it is not.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> AvonX,
> 
> Did I do something wrong and offend you? Apparently Mr Trickson seems to think that I offended you. I can only apologise deeply if I offended you.



Nope all fine here.
Guys relax he was just saying his opinion.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats correct and next we will see business model FX CPUs. Im not expecting a IVB IPC Increase but a Improvement that is 30% sounds pretty nice if it gets passed on From Trinity Core to Piledriver



Inceptor said:


> Phenom II and non-Llano Athlon II are EOL.  They have to fill-out their processor line, to provide choice to their customers;  don't forget, people who overclock are a small portion of the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> To me this is very pointless for AMD to flood the market with more FX chips. Look at it like this. Most of the time when you have a new release of a CPU (OR at least from Intel's side) there is some inherent gain from the "NEW LINE" or even a New release. SO where is the "Gain" It is like all AMD is doing now is whipping a dead horse trying to make it stand! I just do not get it is all. Why not stick with the stuff you have now and then when you release some thing make it better than the last thing you had out? I mean come on! This is purely a flood the market type thing! Pump up the speed and push them out FAST! The stockholders want this? Really? I would sell every bit of stock if this is the best they got to offer!



You are still looking at it from a customer's eyes.

Yes, they are flooding the market but that isnt always a bad thing.

There is gain from the new line. The new line will help maintain AMD's revenue stream, thus share prices.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> are these parts a different stepping of BD
> 
> or just a name change/different binning



New stepping. B3 Stepping


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> To me this is very pointless for AMD to flood the market with more FX chips. Look at it like this. Most of the time when you have a new release of a CPU (OR at least from Intel's side) there is some inherent gain from the "NEW LINE" or even a New release. SO where is the "Gain" It is like all AMD is doing now is whipping a dead horse trying to make it stand! I just do not get it is all. Why not stick with the stuff you have now and then when you release some thing make it better than the last thing you had out? I mean come on! This is purely a flood the market type thing! Pump up the speed and push them out FAST! The stockholders want this? Really? I would sell every bit of stock if this is the best they got to offer!



people are buying them and Amd were already makeing them duh,,,,  intel have a far broader range of processors ,so i am often surprised by the few varieties of amd chips ,and anyway ,flood the market who cares ,theyll get cheaper then wont they .

Amd clearly stated they were moveing Pd along onto its Apu first, as it percieves that to be easier ,more lucrative and required sooner, i agree as its binned lower parts are going to make great portable stuff desktops run fine and games run for the most part fine on what they are allready (and at this minute forced) makeing.

anyone worth his snot moaning on here would easily manage to get an FX8150 working better (oc'd) then anyone could a phenomII and though a 2500k etc will beat it in some games its still mostly going to be the gpu holding you up and you know it, and a BD system will be suffiecient for Most people even if it dosnt appeal to epeeen tards clearly not you that< though your spec does make me wonder how your on here bemoaning a cpu you never wanted and clearly never bettered??

are these parts a different stepping of BD

or just a name change/different binning


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

THink of this as Phenom 1 and Prescott



theoneandonlymrk said:


> people are buying them and Amd were already makeing them duh,,,,  intel have a far broader range of processors ,so i am often surprised by the few varieties of amd chips ,and anyway ,flood the market who cares ,theyll get cheaper then wont they .
> 
> Amd clearly stated they were moveing Pd along onto its Apu first, as it percieves that to be easier ,more lucrative and required sooner, i agree as its binned lower parts are going to make great portable stuff desktops run fine and games run for the most part fine on what they are allready (and at this minute forced) makeing.
> 
> ...


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> You are still looking at it from a customer's eyes.
> 
> Yes, they are flooding the market but that isnt always a bad thing.
> 
> There is gain from the new line. The new line will help maintain AMD's revenue stream, thus share prices.



Only if HP and the rest see this as a good thing. You do know that the majority of CPU sales come from the manufactures of computers not from people like us. This will drive the cost of CPU's down on both sides yes, But it could also cause HP, Dell and the others to say " Wait why should we continue to buy this stuff  when the Top Name brand is better and now cheaper?" This could be both good and bad is all I am saying. Flooding the market can cause adverse affects too.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh god.. trickson and dent on amd again...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> New stepping. B3 Stepping



ya see now that actually makes em interesting, i too would rather hang on for vishera but the review's got to be worth a read


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hough your spec does make me wonder how your on here bemoaning a cpu you never wanted and clearly never bettered?



So I can not make any comments because of what I have? Or what you think I will never get?

I just see this a bit differently is all. AMD will do what ever they want nothing I say will change this for sure. So lets just leave it at that.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Trickson chill out men. 

things are bad enough already


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> So I can not make any comments because of what I have? Or what you think I will never get?
> 
> I just see this a bit differently is all. AMD will do what ever they want nothing I say will change this for sure. So lets just leave it at that.



no but your saying this and that but i cant see how any of it matters to you, i dont vist the core 2 threads bemoaning their performance in .x64 etx its odd and your allways rileing against AMD its a bit stale

QUOTE=trickson;2578928]Why not stick with the stuff you have now and then when you release some thing make it better than the last thing you had out?[/quote]

thats what ya said by the way and ive got you down as just likeing a debate poss trolling

for my side in this a listened to some of the harsh critisysm BD got and chose phenomII, its ok but a 8120 oc'd to 5 Would have been better, my 2133 mem is stuck at 1870 till i get a better IMC/cpu so be a bit more realistic, BD is not crippled as you imply


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Only if HP and the rest see this as a good thing. You do know that the majority of CPU sales come from the manufactures of computers not from people like us. This will drive the cost of CPU's down on both sides yes, But it could also cause HP, Dell and the others to say " Wait why should we continue to buy this stuff  when the Top Name brand is better and now cheaper?" This could be both good and bad is all I am saying. Flooding the market can cause adverse affects too.



That will never happen because Intel will never be cheaper than AMD at wholesale price or retail price. Part of Intel's prestige of "better brand" means keeping prices higher to give a perception of quality. 

The more AMD flood the market, they'll manufacture in greater quantities and the lower the manufacturing price becomes and as a consequence the unit price per CPU drops, meaning that HP and Dell benefit from buying shipments of AMD OEM CPUs cheaper and thus sell their prebuilt machines cheaper. So its win/win.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> and its odd and your allways rileing against AMD its a bit stale



I agree. I've been saying this about Trickson for months. Glad someone else has noticed.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

But really that notebook benchmark today was funny. 
And also this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhUbrBe5o-A


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> But really that notebook benchmark today was funny.
> And also this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhUbrBe5o-A


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 20, 2012)

not even important , clearly a sly dig at AMD due to amd's own notebook showoff recently wherein the notebook did 3 things normal people actually do very well and better then intel might manage for years

funny bench vid

ive overthanked it seems sos


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> But really that notebook benchmark today was funny.
> And also this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhUbrBe5o-A



NOW that is funny! I am so Laughing my ASS OFF! 

But I like this.









theoneandonlymrk said:


> not even important



Yes you are right AMD is putting out some new stuff and that great news! GO AMD!

EDIT: DID I say NEW stuff? I meant Old stuff that is NEW and that is GREAT news. 
Sorry.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Please thank me for the video


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson i am sure there will be no more comments after that vid. LoL


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> NOW that is funny! I am so Laughing my ASS OFF!





AvonX said:


> trickson i am sure there will be no more comments after that vid. LoL




Did you understand the irony behind the video? 

The video wasnt about Bulldozers performance. Do you know what they were making fun of? I will help you out if you are really stuck but I just want to see if you get the joke.

AvonX, this goes for you too. Do get get what the joke is about?


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Please thank me for the video



We need to stop "digging" At AMD. The ultra fanboys are getting upsad and mad 

I love AMD they are the best! I would trade my current set up to ANY one for a Phenom or BD ANY DAY! So think about that! Yes this is not sarcastic or BS! I would do it at the drop of a hat!


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

No the joke is that the bulldozer is not even close to what it was named.
So i think that vid is valid to me.


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Did you understand the irony behind the video?
> 
> The video wasnt about Bulldozers performance. Do you know what they were making fun of? I will help you out if you are really stuck but I just want to see if you get the joke.
> 
> AvonX, this goes for you too. Do get get what the joke is about?



Actually I was not even thinking about this like you think. I have been in construction all my life and was thinking of a friend of mine that was doing this very same thing! He was so pissed off!   
But go on tell me your joke.
Instead of a bulldozer they got a broken down backhoe?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Actually I was not even thinking about this like you think. I have been in construction all my life and was thinking of a friend of mine that was doing this very same thing! He was so pissed off!
> But go on tell me your joke.
> Instead of a bulldozer they got a broken down backhoe?



Nope. Nothing to do with Bulldozer being broken down (or faulty or its performance).

The date stamp is 14th October 2011. This was before Bulldozer was released. Nobody knew it's performance, all we had was speculation. AMD kept delaying the Bulldozer's launch over and over again. The vehicle representing Bulldozer in the video is AMD being slow to release it to market.

Edit: for correction. "Backhoe vehicle representing Bulldozer".


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Actually I was not even thinking about this like you think. I have been in construction all my life and was thinking of a friend of mine that was doing this very same thing! He was so pissed off!
> But go on tell me your joke.
> Instead of a bulldozer they got a broken down backhoe?



so if core i series is so good why havent you upgraded?


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Nope. Nothing to do with Bulldozer being broken (or faulty or its performance).
> 
> The time stamp is 14th October 2011. This was before bulldozer was released. nobody knew it's performance all we had was speculation. AMD kept delaying the bulldozer launch over and over again. The bulldozer vehicle moving slow in the video is AMD being slow to release it!



Oh. But that is not a bulldozer at all. It is a backhoe. So one could conclude that instead of a bulldozer they got a broken down Backhoe! Know what tool you have and what tool you are talking about it a key to how much one knows about construction.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

OK to get back on topic.... the FX-6200 and likely all of these current revisions are probably due to binning, which is something AMD tends to do recently.

Examples: Phenom II X4- 920,925,940,955,965,970,975,980........ I know I missed a couple.

Intel tends to be consumer binnable.. i.e. same model #'s and specs but certain serial #'s work much better/higher overclock's than others.

FYI-On stepping for these chips- I attached a screenshot of my FX-6200 which has a B2 stepping not B3 and the same is likely true for these other models. Translation= binned


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Nope. Nothing to do with Bulldozer being broken down (or faulty or its performance).
> 
> The time stamp is 14th October 2011. This was before bulldozer was released. nobody knew it's performance all we had was speculation. AMD kept delaying the bulldozer launch over and over again. The bulldozer vehicle moving slow in the video is AMD being slow to release it!



As if we did not know the meaning,but still it is funny.
Did i make some people today smile and happy?
Well yes,so where is the problem?


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> so if core i series is so good why haven't you upgraded?



I am broke. Every thing I get goes to keeping my HOME!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> As if we did not know meaning,but still it is funny.
> Did i make some people today smile and happy?
> Well yes,so where is the problem?



problem is thread crapping



trickson said:


> I am broke. Every thing I get goes to keeping my HOME!



LMAO, you got that right bout WA, COL is ridiculous in WA.




Norton said:


> OK to get back on topic.... the FX-6200 and likely all of these current revisions are probably due to binning, which is something AMD tends to do recently.
> 
> Examples: Phenom II X4- 920,925,940,955,965,970,975,980........ I know I missed a couple.
> 
> ...



 Only person who makes sense of this matter as the others are being morons as normal


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> problem is thread crapping
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, you got that right bout WA, COL is ridiculous in WA.



Yes, yes it is. I would be glad to trade any one if they are unhappy with there BD for sure.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

You know something? (I was an AMD fan)
Until i saw that that notebook benchmark today.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yes, yes it is. I would be glad to trade any one if they are unhappy with there BD for sure.



honestly i wouldnt trade a BD or PH2 for core 2 due to no upgrades.

What sucks is Intel is dropping 1155 for 1150 already.


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK to get back on topic.... the FX-6200 and likely all of these current revisions are probably due to binning, which is something AMD tends to do recently.
> 
> Examples: Phenom II X4- 920,925,940,955,965,970,975,980........ I know I missed a couple.
> 
> ...



Point well taken, But even in binning Intel makes sure you get some form of performance increase and when AMD did this with the Phenoms it was so. Not a backwards or lateral move. 
Why are they doing this with BD?


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Oh. But that is not a bulldozer at all. It is a backhoe. So one could conclude that instead of a bulldozer they got a broken down Backhoe! Know what tool you have and what tool you are talking about it a key to how much one knows about construction.



The tool used is irrelevant to the concept of the video.  If its back to slinging mud. OK 



trickson said:


> I am broke. Every thing I get goes to keeping my HOME!



That what happens when you aspire to be a construction worker 

If you are broke maybe you should humble yourself. AMD's midrange solutions is more up your alley for your financial situation.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> The tool used is irrelevant to the concept of the video.  If its back to slinging mud. OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not cool :shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

to sell chips for 1 and make revenue, replace older models with newer binned/stepped models. Sell them to OEMs for their machines. More models with different price points. Its the same with Video cards too. 

Intel did this with the 2700k and same with the 2500k.


----------



## trickson (Mar 20, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> The tool used is irrelevant to the concept of the video.  If its back to slinging mud. OK



No I am not slinging mud. Just pointing out facts from what I seen in the video.



> That what happens when you aspire to be a construction worker
> 
> If you are broke maybe you should humble yourself. AMD's midrange solutions is more up your alley for your financial situation.


Well not every one can be a rocket scientist like you. Some one has to build things and your HOME!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

trickson said:


> Well not every one can be a rocket scientist like you. Some one has to build things and your HOME!



im guessing thats slow right now?


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2012)

First and final warning. Stay on topic or I'm just handing out vacations instead of infractions. Any post below this that fails to stay on topic will be dealt with.


It's best you don't reply to this post because I'll count that as well. I'm fed up with the level of immaturity coming from some TPU members. I'd much rather the immature people just be gone than having to deal with them any longer.

Stay on topic

and again...

Stay on topic.

Thank you.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 20, 2012)

Let's knock off the personal references/trashing.
IF you an't discuss things in a civil manner, we will be giving vacations.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> to sell chips for 1 and make revenue, replace older models with newer binned/stepped models. Sell them to OEMs for their machines. More models with different price points. Its the same with Video cards too.
> 
> Intel did this with the 2700k and same with the 2500k.



Right- All AMD does is fill in more steps/price points. Take a look at the specs of the AMD systems in Walmart, etc... lots of different spec'd chips (weird chips). This is actually ideal for OEM PC maker's selling to big retailers like Wal-Mart (Wal-Mart tells them the price).. all the OEM needs to do is adjust their spec's using AMD's various models to restore their profit margins.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> Right- All AMD does is fill in more steps/price points. Take a look at the specs of the AMD systems in Walmart, etc... lots of different spec'd chips (weird chips). This is actually ideal for OEM PC maker's selling to big retailers like Wal-Mart (Wal-Mart tells them the price).. all the OEM needs to do is adjust their spec's using AMD's various models to restore their profit margins.



They did this with Phenom 1 which was actually a Broken Part, Bulldozer is not so much broken as it is a server processor packed in a desktop socket. I dont see server market users complain about the parts, I mean to me seems BD is a heavy lifter for multithread but when it comes to everyday desktop use it cant be saturated with enough data to make use of its true performance. I see Piledriver being a major fix to BD arch bringing performance for the desktop user


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> They did this with Phenom 1 which was actually a Broken Part, Bulldozer is not so much broken as it is a server processor packed in a desktop socket. I dont see server market users complain about the parts, I mean to me seems BD is a heavy lifter for multithread but when it comes to everyday desktop use it cant be saturated with enough data to make use of its true performance. I see Piledriver being a major fix to BD arch bringing performance for the desktop user



FX chips multitask well- I'm crunching on my PC at the moment with all 6 cores @85%, have a dozen browser windows open, watching the news on my TV tuner, looking at some phot's/editing a screenshot, etc... I could do more but I don't have enough hands 

Oh and the chip is running ATM between 40-46C on air@4Ghz with the fans set to quiet 

IMHO FX ain't broke 

As far as Piledriver- I do hope it's a grand success like Phenom II over Phenom I so I can pick up a couple of 1090/1100T's for my cruncher's on the cheap 6 months from now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Piledriver will be the move I make honestly with a board that dont sacrifice PEG slots for the others, aka separate bandwidth channels. At Most Ill drop 2 video cards in


----------



## devguy (Mar 20, 2012)

Not sure I really care about these chips.  I think these AMD cpus make for a more interesting story.  Quad core at 45w, octal core at 65w, on AM3+ sockets 2.7/3.7ghz (normal/turbo).  The new Opty 165?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

devguy said:


> Not sure I really care about these chips.  I think these AMD cpus make for a more interesting story.  Quad core at 45w, octal core at 65w, on AM3+ sockets 2.7/3.7ghz (normal/turbo).  The new Opty 165?



maybe except u had to use FSB on the 165 which is a limiting factor since most use the multiplier anymore


----------



## devguy (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> maybe except u had to use FSB on the 165 which is a limiting factor since most use the multiplier anymore



I doubt these Optys will be multiplier unlocked, so you'll get to clock them using the reference clock just like the old Opteron 165.  Besides, BlackEdition/FX/K unlocked multipliers are BORING!  I like doing it the old fashioned way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

devguy said:


> I doubt these Optys will be multiplier unlocked, so you'll get to clock them using the reference clock just like the old Opteron 165.  Besides, BlackEdition/FX/K unlocked multipliers are BORING!  I like doing it the old fashioned way.



i prefer the combination of the 2. Slightly boosted FSB with a high multiplier.

You only get Opterons in G34/C32 anymore. No Such thing as an AM3+ Opteron


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

devguy said:


> Not sure I really care about these chips.  I think these AMD cpus make for a more interesting story.  Quad core at 45w, octal core at 65w, on AM3+ sockets 2.7/3.7ghz (normal/turbo).  The new Opty 165?



We have a news thread here on that one:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2578010&postcount=1

Started to read into it but got tied up in this thread 

Looks very interesting- will definitely keep an eye out for some performance data on these.


----------



## devguy (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> You only get Opterons in G34/C32 anymore. No Such thing as an AM3+ Opteron



Check the links Norton and I posted.  They both say these will be AM3+.  The question is whether manufacturers like Asus/Gigabyte/etc will support Opterons with a BIOS update or not.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> We have a news thread here on that one:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2578010&postcount=1
> 
> ...



Oh I missed them myself, but from looks of it the 4200 and 6200 have turbocore too


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> We have a news thread here on that one:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2578010&postcount=1
> 
> ...



well you can have more detail here: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-03/amd-stellt-opteron-3200-offiziell-vor/
Just use chrome to translate.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

devguy said:


> Check the links Norton and I posted.  They both say these will be AM3+.  The question is whether manufacturers like Asus/Gigabyte/etc will support Opterons with a BIOS update or not.



ASUS can I haz BIOS update? Please? 

Really interested to see what an Opteron 3280 can do performance wise at 65w!

***EDIT @eidairaman- the 4200 and 6200 series aren't AM3+, just the 3200 series ***


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> ASUS can I haz BIOS update? Please?
> 
> Really interested to see what an Opteron 3280 can do performance wise at 65w!
> 
> ***EDIT @eidairaman- the 4200 and 6200 series aren't AM3+, just the 3200 series ***



If they release a bios update for my board i would definitely get one the 8 core on 65w tdp looks nice to me.
And these are build for 24/7 use.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

i know the 4200 and 6200 are not as those are c32 and g34 parts but what i was sayin is they do already have turbo core. 3200 series are verywell like 940/939 days.

and I do suspect a server niche for the 970/990 FX Lineup

and Avon the 940/939 Opterons were 24/7 365/366 use aswell


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 board so i rushed and downloaded the beta bios  cause it might work with that. 
Even if they don't release a bios for my board i am almost sure it will work with a bios mod


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i know the 4200 and 6200 are not as those are c32 and g34 parts but what i was sayin is they do already have turbo core. 3200 series are verywell like 940/939 days.
> 
> and I do suspect a server niche for the 970/990 FX Lineup



My error- thought you grouped them all together 

I agree they do have that chance- we'll have to wait and see. 

  AMD can likely sell a lot of these chips for inexpensive servers if the price, performance, and power usage hits the right targets. The rest of us may be able to pick them up and turn them up to 11 ... sorry bout' the Spinal Tap reference I couldn't resist.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i know the 4200 and 6200 are not as those are c32 and g34 parts but what i was sayin is they do already have turbo core. 3200 series are verywell like 940/939 days.
> 
> and I do suspect a server niche for the 970/990 FX Lineup
> 
> and Avon the 940/939 Opterons were 24/7 365/366 use aswell




So this will not work on my board?


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

i think is still have a chance.
we will see.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> So this will not work on my board?



ok Socket C32 is 4100/4200 Series Opteron, Socket G34 is 6100/6200 Series Opteron which are LGA

AM3+ is FX, 3200 Series Opteron. Which is PGA
AM3 is Phenom 2 (Which can be put in a AM3+ Motherboard)

Never Put an AM2/AM2+ CPU in a AM3/AM3+ Motherboard
Never Put an AM3+ CPU in a AM3 Motherboard

Never put a C32 CPU in G34 and Vice Versa


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> So this will not work on my board?



It may or may not- all depends on how or if ASUS supports it on consumer boards. I would keep an eye out for BIOS updates, check support lists, forum posts, and reviews before buying anything 

** EDIT- as eidairaman is saying, a 3200 series will fit in an AM3+ socket, AM3 and BIOS support is another matter ***


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

well note that i have an am3 board.not am3+
it supports all current fx cpus.
now if that opteron is b2 stepping i still have a chance.
Or maybe i am just wrong


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

Probably best to move on over to the Opteron posting- sounds like we're done discussing the new FX revisions


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

AvonX said:


> well note that i have an am3 board.not am3+
> it supports all current fx cpus.
> now if that opteron is b2 stepping i still have a chance.
> Or maybe i am just wrong



If your motherboard does not have the Black Socket which is AM3+ You will not be able to run a FX or Even Opteron 3200 In it, you will bend the pins on the AM3+ Parts.

Just because the chipset states AM3+ Ready/Capable doesnt mean you have the right Socket, Check the socket color first, if its black you have a AM3+ Motherboard, if its white you have a AM3 Motherboard.

IF you have a 970FX, 990X, 990FX Chipset Your board has a AM3+ Socket on it

If You have a 870, 880, 890FX Chipset- You want to check the socket to see if its black or white, if its black you have AM3+ Motherboard


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you are wrong.
Check here: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A89GTD_PROUSB3/#CPUS

that is my board


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> If your motherboard does not have the Black Socket which is AM3+ You will not be able to run a FX or Even Opteron 3200 In it, you will bend the pins on the AM3+ Parts.
> 
> Just because the chipset states AM3+ Ready/Capable doesnt mean you have the right Socket, Check the socket color first, if its black you have a AM3+ Motherboard, if its white you have a AM3 Motherboard



He's probably OK- a number of AM3 boards support AM3+ chips... it will fit in the socket if the BIOS supports it but there may be other issues or features that aren't supported with AM3


----------



## AvonX (Mar 20, 2012)

Exactly that is why i said a bios mod 
But if one pin is disabled or something like that,no bios mod will help.
I don't know we will see.
But it will still work.
I am no expert.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> I think you are wrong.
> Check here: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A89GTD_PROUSB3/#CPUS
> 
> that is my board



check the socket for yourself as AM3+ CPUs do not fit AM3 Sockets, Only your CPU can fit AM3+ Socket not the other way around.

the way companies did the fix was change the socket color which added a pin, all companies had to revise the boards. Its No bios mod its a physical limitation.

AM3 Socket and CPU are 941 Pins, AM3+ Socket and CPU are 942. You can use a 941 Pin CPU (AM3, Phenom 2) in a 942 Pin Socket(AM3+, FX), You cant use a 942 Pin CPU (FX, AM3+) in a 941 Pin socket (AM3, Phenom 2)


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

I know there is an extra pin on the am3+ boards.
I have not tried to install physically an fx processor on my board since i don't have one.
But the question is what pin count does the fx processors have?
And why asus haves this fx processors as compatible with my board with beta bios?
And its not only my board.many others as well am3 boards support fx processors with beta bios.
But not all of them.
And from other vendor boards as well,not only asus.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

you might be correct about this.i dont know,
then its a mistake from asus to have that there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

FX have 942 Pins, and The companies released revision 2 boards



AvonX said:


> I know there is an extra pin on the am3+ boards.
> I have not tried to install physically an fx processor on my board since i don't have one.
> But the question is what pin count does the fx processors have?
> And why asus haves this fx processors as compatible with my board with beta bios?
> ...


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> I know there is an extra pin on the am3+ boards.
> I have not tried to install physically an fx processor on my board since i don't have one.
> But the question is what pin count does the fx processors have?
> And why asus haves this fx processors as compatible with my board with beta bios?
> ...



Both Phenom II (AM3) and FX (AM3+) use a 938-pin micro-PGA package. AM3+ will physically fit in an AM3 socket (BIOS support is necessary from board manufacturer)

References (CPU)*
*from CPU World
AMD Phenom II
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom II X4 955 - HDX955FBK4DGI.html

AMD FX
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series FX-8150.html

Additional references (Socket compatibility)
http://whatswithjeff.com/amd-black-am3b-socket/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM3


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

so it fits my board.
they would be crazy to have bios for my board in the official website of asus and not to support the fx processors.
I have tried those beta bios, and what they have done they have disabled some minor things in the bios,but still will run an fx processor.
That is why i said for a moded bios.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> so it fits my board.
> they would be crazy to have bios for my board in the official website of asus.



Just be careful and ensure pin 1 is lined up with the socket otherwise ull bend pins and it doesnt require much force at all to put a cpu in its socket if the pins line up properly


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

So that extra pin on am3+ maybe the piledriver architecture will make use of that specific pin.
Making the piledriver incompatible with am3 boards but compatible with am3+
And its still is not sure,it all comes down to bios.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> So that extra pin on am3+ maybe the piledriver architecture will make use of that specific pin.
> Making the piledriver incompatible with am3 boards but compatible with am3+
> And its still is not sure,it all comes down to bios.



I just grabbed a board that was AM3+ which is compatible with AM3, but im still unsure if AM3 boards are compatible with FX


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I just grabbed a board that was AM3+ which is compatible with AM3, but im still unsure if AM3 boards are compatible with FX



LoL
I think you have issues, you got this all mixed up.
You are confused.
What norton said is correct.
Don't make me search for photos on the net so i can show you the difference of the sockets.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 21, 2012)

NHKS said:


> TDP of 125W for the 4-core versions!.. thats a bit high..
> i7-3820 is the only intel 4-core @ 130W TDP..
> 
> i feel they are inferior to phenom II X4.. but i guess the FX-41xx cpus offer good performance/price ratios, no?


No not inferior. FX wins most benchmakrs and currently hold very good price/performance.


trickson said:


> Why ME? i asked valuable question's here.
> Is AMD flooding the market or what? A flooded market is not such a good thing. we start to get lost in all the babble!
> 
> FX-4100, 4130, 4170,....
> ...


Ummm, this is a good thing just like they did with all the PIIs and Athlons.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I just grabbed a board that was AM3+ which is compatible with AM3, but im still unsure if AM3 boards are compatible with FX



Only some AM3 boards are supported (beta BIOSes- they aren't officially supported by AMD) and it's apparently easy to fry the power phases on an AM3 board if you overclock an FX too far on it (check that link I added on socket support- not the Wikipedia one)

AM3+ is still the best way to go for proper FX support


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Only some AM3 boards are supported (beta BIOSes- they aren't officially supported by AMD) and it's apparently easy to fry the power phases on an AM3 board if you overclock an FX too far on it (check that link I added on socket support- not the Wikipedia one)
> 
> AM3+ is still the best way to go for proper FX support



Who cares i will just insert the opteron in there if it will be supported and clock the hell out of it,if it blows up i will just switch to intel.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Only some AM3 boards are supported (beta BIOSes- they aren't officially supported by AMD) and it's apparently easy to fry the power phases on an AM3 board if you overclock an FX too far on it (check that link I added on socket support- not the Wikipedia one)
> 
> AM3+ is still the best way to go for proper FX support



I can only assume FX has a pin missing but powerphases on certain AM3 boards isnt strong enough to support FX 8120/8150.

i have several links for info, and from sounds of it, AvonX is goin intel anyway...:shadedshu

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...Asus-M4A89GTD-Pro-USB3-and-3017-OrochiPi-bios

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...V-890-boards&p=4989828&viewfull=1#post4989828

http://www.overclock.net/t/1171580/asus-m4a89gtd-pro-for-bulldozer-does-it-work-alright

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188660/does-my-motherboard-support-fx-8120

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/304013-30-updating-bios-asus-m4a89gtd-usb3-4100

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120210192918AAd6hhx

http://forums.techarena.in/motherboard-processor-ram/1455417.htm


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

Want to know if an AM3 board supports the FX series? Go to the manufacturer web site and look up the CPU compatability list. It's simple.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ill just stick with black socket to avoid any confusion and headaches.


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, it's to let people know who are wondering. Obviously the black socket boards work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Well, it's to let people know who are wondering. Obviously the black socket boards work.




Ya I was thinkin there was a physical limitation as all other companies released a R 2 of the boards that have same chipset but with black socket...


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Man get over it.you made a mistake.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Man get over it.you made a mistake.



cool your jets kid


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> cool your jets kid



I am not a kid.
I am probably older than you.
So show some respect.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 21, 2012)

Back on topic...
Has anyone done any benchmark comparisons of the B2 stepping vs B3 stepping clock-for-clock at all?


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Vulpesveritas said:


> Back on topic...
> Has anyone done any benchmark comparisons of the B2 stepping vs B3 stepping clock-for-clock at all?



witch ones are B3 stepping?
The new fx processors?


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> witch ones are B3 stepping?
> The new fx processors?



Yeah the new releases are B3 stepping chips apparently.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Vulpesveritas said:


> Back on topic...
> Has anyone done any benchmark comparisons of the B2 stepping vs B3 stepping clock-for-clock at all?



We don't know if the new vishera piledriver has any improvements clock for clock,what is known for sure is that they will be higher clocked.
And you expect these ones to be better clock for clock?
I don't want to be rude but that was a funny question.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> We don't know if the new vishera piledriver has any improvements clock for clock,what is known for sure is that they will be higher clocked.
> And you expect these ones to be better clock for clock?
> I don't want to be rude but that was a funny question.



I'm not wondering about performance improvements, i'm wondering if there is any difference in buying a b2 FX-4100 and overclocking it to the same speeds as the b3 4170.  That's more what I'm wondering.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Vulpesveritas said:


> I'm not wondering about performance improvements, i'm wondering if there is any difference in buying a b2 FX-4100 and overclocking it to the same speeds as the b3 4170.  That's more what I'm wondering.



I think the 4170 would be a better chip than the 4100.
Not clock for clock performance but better overclocking capability.but i dont know how much headroom it has.
Nobody came out to show us yet.
Probably the 4170 chip is due to better yields from glofo.
Hence the upgrade to their chips.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> We don't know if the new vishera piledriver has any improvements clock for clock,what is known for sure is that they will be higher clocked.
> And you expect these ones to be better clock for clock?
> I don't want to be rude but that was a funny question.



I think you are getting slightly confused.

These two new FX lines are B3 stepping of Bulldozer not Vishera Piledriver!


B3 stepping is just a slight refinement of Bulldozer. Usually steppings fix small bugs i.e. we know about the bug between Windows Vista/7 and Bulldozer. You might get better scheduling management better overclocking headroom on lower volts etc. But they are minior fixes typically.

Vishera Piledriver will not be out for months and is meant to offer significant clock for clock improvement and quad channel memory support.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I think you are getting slightly confused.
> 
> These two new FX lines are B3 steppings of Bulldozer not Vishera Piledriver!
> 
> ...



gez really?Nooo is that true?
Try to understand better what i am posting.


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I think you are getting slightly confused.
> 
> These two new FX lines are B3 stepping of Bulldozer not Vishera Piledriver!
> 
> ...



Yes and no. Clearly with Phenom II there was a difference between their steppings in terms of overclocking headroom. leakage should be a bit better as well.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I think you are getting slightly confused.
> 
> These two new FX lines are B3 stepping of Bulldozer not Vishera Piledriver!
> 
> ...



Quad channel? LoL LoL for sure you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> gez really?Nooo is that true?
> Try to understand better what i am posting.



I think you just misunderstood me in the first place.  I'm just wondering whether it's worth the $20 when I'd be OCing the chip anyhow as far as power consumption / heat is concerned given how bulldozer likes to eat power.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Quad channel? LoL LoL for sure you know what you are talking about.



Yes Quad channel. Read up on it 



> AMD's upcoming "Piledriver" architecture, codenamed "Vishera" for the desktop segment, is said to support 10 CPU cores in 5 modules and much better performance.  The most interesting chip for our readers is Vishera, which will feature a Quad Channel DDR3 memory controller much like Intel's Sandybridge-E CPUs.




http://www.legitreviews.com/news/12331/



> Vishera, Terramar, and Sepang, confirming their common lineage compared to today's "Bulldozer" architecture. The most catchy detail is of Vishera featuring 4 DDR3 channels.


 

http://www.techpowerup.com/159062/AMD-Vishera-Packs-Quad-Channel-DDR3-IMC-G34-En-Route-Desktop-.html


-----------------



Vulpesveritas said:


> I think you just misunderstood me in the first place.  I'm just wondering whether it's worth the $20 when I'd be OCing the chip anyhow as far as power consumption / heat is concerned given how bulldozer likes to eat power.



I think if you can grab B3 go for it. No point getting the old refinement unless its signficantly cheaper. Bulldozer is a good overclocker anyways so you'll be happy if OC'ing is your main concern.  Cool & Quiet can still be applied to lower voltages and lower clock speed when the CPU is idle/untaxed so power consumption should be relatively ok still.



AvonX said:


> somebody please correct Dent1 cause i don't feel like doing it.
> Cause he will just go on and on saying BS.



If I'm wrong I hold my hands up and apologise. I'm just saying that the tech sites say and what AMD have announced.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Vulpesveritas said:


> I think you just misunderstood me in the first place.  I'm just wondering whether it's worth the $20 when I'd be OCing the chip anyhow as far as power consumption / heat is concerned given how bulldozer likes to eat power.



What you have quoted there was not meant for you.
I was talking to someone else.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

somebody please correct Dent1 cause i don't feel like doing it.
Cause he will just go on and on saying BS.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Dent1 where have you bean lately?
have you bean in a cave or something?


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Dent1 where have you bean lately?
> have you bean in a cave or something?



No need to triple post.

What exactly about Bulldozer B3 stepping & Piledriver is inaccurate? This is an educational experience. If what I'm saying is incorrect share it so the entire community can learn.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> No need to triple post.
> 
> What exactly about Bulldozer B3 stepping & Piledriver is inaccurate? This is an educational experience. If what I'm saying is incorrect share it so the entire community can learn.



Ok wait so vishera will be packed with 10 cores,correct??

This is the link you gave above:  http://www.legitreviews.com/news/12331/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> I am not a kid.
> I am probably older than you.
> So show some respect.



Well if you are older than I am, act your age dude because to me you sound childish most of the time you have been here. 


-end rant-

moving on


----------



## Frick (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Ok wait so vishera will be packed with 10 cores,correct??
> 
> This is the link you gave above:  http://www.legitreviews.com/news/12331/



It does say ten cores and four memory channels indeed. I don't see the argument really.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok i will be mature and provide Dent1 the correct specs for vishera.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/#specifications

Tell me what you see there for memory dent?
It says dual channel correct?
Vishera cpus will be on these same boards (AM3+)
They will not have 10 cores.,but (8 cores)
You can also go to the official website of amd and click on AMD Roadmaps and download the pdf file to confirm it.
Here: http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-2012analystday


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> Ok i will be mature and provide Dent1 the correct specs for vishera.
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/#specifications
> 
> Tell me what you see there for memory dent?
> ...



That is current support for upto 8 cores. They can support more cores with a bios update. 

For example the original AM2(+) went on to support 4 core and 6 core processors through a mere bios update.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> That is current support for upto 8 cores. They can support more cores with a bios update.
> 
> For example the original AM2(+) went on to support 4 core and 6 core processors through a mere bios update.



You can also go to the official website of amd and click on AMD Roadmaps and download the pdf file to confirm it.
Here: http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74...2012analystday

4 and 8 core versions.

They canceled that,it was going to be on a new chipset. (New Motherboards)
But insted vishera remains to the current motherboards AM3+


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> You can also go to the official website of amd and click on AMD Roadmaps and download the pdf file to confirm it.
> Here: http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74...2012analystday



I never said AMD going to release 16 cores. I said more cores _could*_ be supported with a bios update.

The roadmap clearly says 16 core for server market based on Piledriver architecture, so they could give us upto 16 core on a desktop level via bios update if they wished.  Maintaining advertised TDP levels which make 8 cores a sensible choice.

The roadmap does indeed confirm AMD's interest in quad channel memory, atleast in the server Piledriver processors.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

We are talking for desktops here not servers dent.
Ok more cores. 
They are also going to release a 48 core versions for the servers.
And 24 cores for the enthusiast market.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2012)

thus the server will be downclocked and desktop upclocked. Honestly Clock speed shouldnt be a selling point like it was during the P4


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> thus the server will be downclocked and desktop upclocked. Honestly Clock speed shouldnt be a selling point like it was during the P4



True you can also wait for this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhUbrBe5o-A


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 21, 2012)

AvonX said:


> True you can also wait for this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhUbrBe5o-A



You make no sense?

So you are saying AMD will delay releasing their processor? - because that is what the video is about.

I fail to see what a delay has got to do with "the server will be downclocked and desktop upclocked".


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> You make no sense?
> 
> So you are saying AMD will delay releasing their processor? - because that is what the video is about.
> 
> I fail to see what a delay has got to do with "the server will be downclocked and desktop upclocked".





Dent1 said:


> I never said AMD going to release 16 cores. I said more cores could* be supported with a bios update.
> 
> The roadmap clearly says 16 core for server market based on Piledriver architecture, so they could give us upto 16 core on a desktop level via bios update if they wished. Maintaining advertised TDP levels which make 8 cores a sensible choice.
> The roadmap does indeed confirm AMD's interest in quad channel memory, atleast in the server Piledriver processors.



Ok if they wished yes it could be done but only with a bios update.
But i don't think they will do something like that.
Since the server parts until now only support up to 16 cores.
Unfortunately they will not do it cause first they need performance improvement.
There is no reason for them to give more cores to a normal user.
What the hell will a normal user do with 16 cores?He won't have a server anyway to utilize all those cores.
Yes and quad channel memory will be only supported for server parts.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

I looked a bunch of places and can't find anything to support that these are B3 revision silicon?? Please provide a link that supports this assumption.

These new chips have all of the signs of AMD binning and/or harvesting the B2 stepping for more model #'s (increased clocks with increased TDP, differing amounts of cache, etc..)

Earlier reports on the FX-6200 and FX-4170 suggested the same but they are in fact B2 stepping chips (part# on my FX-6200 and cpuz confirm this)

Until then I await actual release dates, part #'s, and reviews

I see nothing else constructive in this thread- unsubscribed....


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> I looked a bunch of places and can't find anything to support that these are B3 revision silicon?? Please provide a link that supports this assumption.
> 
> These new chips have all of the signs of AMD binning and/or harvesting the B2 stepping for more model #'s (increased clocks with increased TDP, differing amounts of cache, etc..)
> 
> ...



I wont bet on it,but i think there wont be any other revisions.
These are just chips are from better yields from glofo.
They are focusing on vishera piledriver.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 21, 2012)

But if you ask me,i think they are planing to leave from the high end segment.
But they are not saying this directly.
It all comes down after the end of the year.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Norton, I'm reading conflicting information, most websites are saying B2 and others are saying B3. Wiki says B3 with two backsources references. 



AvonX said:


> But if you ask me,i think they are planing to leave from the high end segment.
> But they are not saying this directly.
> It all comes down after the end of the year.



Maybe, you could be right. But I've seen little evidence that they are leaving the high end segment. Although they are focusing on low end segment more it doesn't mean they're abandoning high end completely.


----------



## AvonX (Mar 22, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Norton, I'm reading conflicting information, most websites are saying B2 and others are saying B3. Wiki says B3 with two backsources references.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, you could be right. But I've seen little evidence that they are leaving the high end segment. Although they are focusing on low end segment more it doesn't mean they're abandoning high end completely.



Good News Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/162815/GLOBALFOUNDRIES-Dresden-Fab-Ships-250-000th-32-nm-HKMG-Wafer.html


----------

